# Should i be concerned?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Sorry I'd look this up, but I just don't have time, the last few days have been B.U.S.Y. and I'm leaving in 10 minutes to take my daughter to a neurologist because of the bladder infections she can't seem to get rid of  

One of Trouble's twins has a goupy eye - it's mostly clear but I did see some white gunk. I've been watching her noticed it yesterday afternoon.
Today it has the white gunk - not yesterday - and it's just one little gob, rest is clear fluid.
Her nose also has some drainage but it's clear. 

She seems fine, up running and playing with the other kids so she doesn't act sick at all.

Should I be worried? Anything I should do or have in case it escillates? She's only a week old. It got down to 32 last night, but felt pretty cold. She was up bouncing around through my overnight checks.

Just thought I'd ask, as I don't need anymore drama, hehe.... so want to be prepared...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

A little goopy eye isn't a huge concern especially when acting fine otherwise. But watch for signs of coughing or change in snot color and then treat with oxytetracycline (la 200 biomycin or duramycin) 

If her eye gets gooped shut use a warm wet washcloth to get it "unglued"


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree....sometimes kids get goopy eyes...... not serious...if that is the only symptom... :wink:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! She still seems fine, I'll check on her through the night. The only one I've noticed that coughs sporadically is her twin - but usually that's after he nurses. I'll keep an eye on her, as we have another kid that had a fever today - no other signs. Hubby gave him banamine and he perked right up. We're getting warmer days now, but the nights still get cold. Last night it was down to 32 and the high was 59. It'll be 25 tonight so I'll check on everyone. 

No more goat drama LOL 

BTW, I do have LA200. How much would I treat a week old kid with? She's about 7 1/2-8lbs. She's grown soooooooooo much in the past week, she was a tiny lil girl when she was born!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> we have another kid that had a fever today - no other signs. Hubby gave him banamine and he perked right u


 Was the kid running around prior to when you took the temp......if so...that could show an increase in the temp...slightly...
Banamine temporally takes down fever...but it isn't a cure....the baby may have pneumonia... watch the temp daily.. if the temp spikes again.. start antibiotics..... I don't know... that I'd use LA200 on a kid that young...maybe penG or Nuflor....


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Pam! I have penG - how much would you give him? I just took his temp and he was 103.3, and it's 40 and he was sleeping. He does sound a bit congested. I'm going to put a sweater on him, think I should put a heat lamp on later when it gets colder since it's supposed to drop down to 25?
Thankfully after tonight it's supposed to warm up the next few nights..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

http://www.thegoatspot.net/phpbb/viewto ... =26&t=4527


> You cant Over dose on Penicillian (yes I did get that from a vet). The dosage I have used is 1cc per 20lbs but I have also used 1cc per 10lbs You can give this every 12-24 hours Great over all antibiotic


Temp is normal...don't give any antibiotics now...just watch and temp him.. for a few days...

If you think he may be sick then yes... put a heat lamp out until you know if there is something going on with him....the banamine is still active for now so the temp reading will be off....if he indeed is ill.... If the temps spikes then start antibiotics... :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is he doing?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for asking Pam! he is doing fine  He really perked up the next day and has been acting just fine. None of the kids are happy today though.....stuck in their stalls thanks to all the rain


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your very welcome...glad to hear... he is doing well......great job..... :hi5: :thumb: 


Sorry they have to be locked up...the darn rain sure spoils a good day....


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

That's for sure  It's been a really wet, miserable day, but at least it was in the 50s. It's going to drop down to freezing tonight with possible snow showers, and be in the low 40s tomorrow, then 20s tomorrow night....then the trend of warming back up each day til we get in the mid 60s again. I sure hope nobody gets sick from these temp changes.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am with you....I hate the ups and downs with the weather... I am always watching for somebody to get sick....but thank the Lord...all mine seem to be handling it well..... :hug: ray: 

Hope all is well your way...after your temp drop... 20 degree's is cold for sure... :hug: ray:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Pam, so far so good with this crazy weather! It's a beautiful day today, mostly cloudy in the low 50s. Thankfully it didn't get as cold as they predicted the other night, it got just a bit below freezing.

I noticed the little doeling has more goop coming out of her eye and it's really runny. She's the only one, and it's the same eye. Should we go ahead and put a drop of LA200 in there to see if it clears up? I will get a picture in a short bit to show what it looks like. It didn't seem too bad the past couple of days, but today it's really wet and goopy.

She's out running and playing with the others and bouncing around, she's the 'wildest' baby, hehe...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome... :thumb: 

Sorry it took so long to get back to this Post...  

I am happy the weather didn't dip down too...that can be very damaging to everything...  

The kid may have a cold in the eye....when it happens to my kids... I wipe the eye and get all the yuck off...then... I put a couple of drops of PenG in the eye for a few days 1x a day.....and it clears right up.... 
The LA200 is good for pinkeye...ulcerations......or cuts ...in the eye :wink: 

Also... something to check for is.. (inverted eyelid)....just in case... not sure how old the kid is...but I think it is within a weeks time after birth...it shows it's ugly head..... :wink: :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much for the reply, and it's okay that you didn't reply sooner.

I didn't do anything to her eye today, I'll give her a good look over in the morning, and if possible I'll get some pics of how it looks. I'm thinking a cold in the eye too, and I do have penG. It doesn't seem to bother her at all, so that's a relief. Hopefully it's something penG will clear up, but I was hoping it would clear up on it's own.

Thank You for the explinations - something I will jot down in the journal I have been writing stuff in for quick reference.

One more question. What do you use neomycin polymycin for? I think that's what it is. Hubby brought home half a tube of it last month and mentioned they use it in the eyes on the horses.... I haven't had a chance to look up it's uses yet and I know I have seen it mentioned on the forum many times. 
BTW, they throw this stuff away! He saw them toss it in the trash and was like...what the heck? I wish I had the luxury to have all that I need! <They toss out banamine too! Nothing wrong with this stuff....I wish they had some BoSe they needed to toss out.....LOL>


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

neomycin oral drench I am familiar with the tube stuff I am not. But I would presume it to be along the same lines (ie an antibiotic)


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Stacey! My husband they use this in the horses eyes all the time when there is a cold, or infection, etc. But I am leary about using it until I know it's safe for a goat kid.

Her eye didn't look too bad this morning, I'll try to get a pic of it later if it's all goopy looking again. It's just one eye and non of the other kids have any discharge. 
They must know their time outside is limited today <more rain coming in later>, so they were running circles around me....making me dizzy LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your so welcome... :thumb:

Glad the eye is doing OK.... PenG may help it quicker... :wink:



> Thank You for the explinations - something I will jot down in the journal I have been writing stuff in for quick reference.


 Your welcome...it is good to know just in case...



> One more question. What do you use neomycin polymycin for?


Don't know that one sorry... 



> BTW, they throw this stuff away! He saw them toss it in the trash and was like...what the heck? I wish I had the luxury to have all that I need! <They toss out banamine too! Nothing wrong with this stuff....I wish they had some BoSe they needed to toss out.....LOL>


 Maybe it was expired?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Pam! I'll put the PenG first thing in the morning or I may do it tonight during my late night check. Her eye didn't look too bad this evening, just a little sign of having some drainage. She's such a little stinker 

I am not sure why the farms throw this stuff away. First thing I told my husband was, is it expired? But nope, the expiration dates are for a few months away at the earliest. I remember when I worked with horses, that farm was bad about doing stuff like that too. The vet comes out, inspects the horses, and drops off new medicines, etc. so they just regularly switch the stuff out. A waste of $$ IMO. 
The bottle of Banamine he saw them toss out was nearly full!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

did he grab up that banamine? its still good even when expired


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow....anything that has to be refrigerated ...I'd be careful about... especially if... it is in the hot summer time...... :wink:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Pam. The banamine that he gets doesn't have to be refridgerated. He's only taken that and the ointment when he saw them toss them out, as he doesn't like to take things from work, but he couldn't see that stuff being thrown away for no reason. 

The doeling's eye looks really good today. I haven't done the penG yet, but if tomorrow it's still a little goopy then in goes the penG. We've been hoping this would clear up on it's own, so fingers crossed!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome...glad things are going well...keep up the good work.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------

